# essential oils through customs?



## subterminal (Nov 30, 2010)

My herbalist friend just gave me some essential oil/tinctures that she distilled for me (hydrosol, Palo Santo root, nothing illegal). What should I expect in customs? 
Should I even try?
cheers!
chris


----------



## Lightworker (May 29, 2010)

subterminal said:


> My herbalist friend just gave me some essential oil/tinctures that she distilled for me (hydrosol, Palo Santo root, nothing illegal). What should I expect in customs?
> Should I even try?
> cheers!
> chris


Hi Chris
Essential oils are freely available here and I've often brought essentials oils with me from the UK (they're relatively expensive here), so I can't see you having a problem given, as you say, there's nothing illegal in the tinctures.  I pack mine in my toiletry bag for checked-in luggage.


----------



## subterminal (Nov 30, 2010)

Lightworker said:


> Hi Chris
> Essential oils are freely available here and I've often brought essentials oils with me from the UK (they're relatively expensive here), so I can't see you having a problem given, as you say, there's nothing illegal in the tinctures.  I pack mine in my toiletry bag for checked-in luggage.


that's the plan. Cheers!


----------

